# 2x2x2 Different color on each side



## Silthrim (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey, a friend asked me, whether it's possible to have a 2x2x2 cube with 4 diffrernt color on each side. 
I tried to do it, but it's not that easy, although there are 6 colors. =)

Is it possible, and if yes, what would the cube look like?


----------



## flee135 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes it's possible. Here's an example. U F' U R' U F' U R2 U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 2, 2010)

U' R' F' R F2 R2 F R' F' U'

With no opposite colours touching


----------



## Enter (Nov 2, 2010)

LOL My mom always scrambles like these  

then she says solvit sub 5 xD


----------



## Herbert Kociemba (Nov 2, 2010)

On the 3x3x3 the shortest generator for a cube , where all edges stay in place and all corner colors are different (also different from the edge color) on a face is 14 moves long, for example:

L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L B L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F' R' (14f*)


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 2, 2010)

I've only ever came up with a scramble like this (and actually noticed it) one time.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2010)

R F2 U


----------



## Silthrim (Nov 2, 2010)

> R F2 U



i'm feeling so stupid right now.....

but thanks guys=)


----------



## cuBerBruce (Nov 3, 2010)

I once wrote some code to calculate the number of such positions. I got a total of 17004 such positions among the total of 3674160 positions. That's less than a half of 1% of the positions of the puzzle.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 3, 2010)

cuBerBruce said:


> I once wrote some code to calculate the number of such positions. I got a total of 17004 such positions among the total of 3674160 positions. That's less than a half of 1% of the positions of the puzzle.


Less than .5% actually.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 3, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Less than .5% actually.


 
So last time I checked a half of 1% is the same thing as .5%


----------



## MrTimCube (Nov 4, 2010)

i lolled at the R F2 U scramble
i thought such a scramble would be much longer...


----------



## userman (Nov 7, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Less than .5% actually.


ThasRight; .46


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 7, 2010)

R y (x5)


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Nov 9, 2010)

Do not underestimate the 2x2x2 because the 8 corners are present on each cube. No human can find the fewest move on each scramble.

Specialist corner and first one blindfolded cuber on tv

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrhPRr_1Klw


----------



## Erik (Nov 9, 2010)

This is getting annoying...


----------



## z666zz666z (Dec 14, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond, link is down, video deleted.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 14, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Do not underestimate the 2x2x2 because the 8 corners are present on each cube. No human can find the fewest move on each scramble.


 
Do not underestimate the level of FMC solvers. I am pretty sure some people could actually find an optimal solution for each scramble (impossible to prove unless we let them try all 8 million) if they had enough time


----------

